# Anyone with Lucania goodei experience?



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone with experience with the blue-fin killifish (Lucania goodei)? We believe we have finally IDed the fish that live in the pond at my work. For the longest time nobody believed there were other fish besides mosquitofish...but I caught some up.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

No experience with this fish, but according to North American Native Fishes by David Schlesser (which so happened I got today):



> Bluefins prefer a well-planted aquarium and the presence of others of its own species. Single specimens generally appear shy and nervous. The Bluefin is a very peaceful species. Like all our native killies, it is easily fed but seems to appreciate regular feedings of small live and frozen foods


Also:


> Maximum size is 2 inches, eggs are deposited on submerged plants and no parental care of eggs or young. It is a midwater species unlike many other killies.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I have some experience with these guys while working at an LFS. These guys were strays with ghost shrimp orders. 

Easy to maintain. The males are beautiful! I fed them blood worms and flakes and the males got a nice size. When they are happy the males became territorial (but not too aggressive) and would display for the females. I kept them in the planted tank section and allowed them to live in the weekly plant orders. Them seemed quite happy.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had packs and packs of them when I lived in FL.
They are all over there.

Males are very nice red. 
Very pretty highly underated fish, always found in the plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the information. Maybe I will try some out.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I kept a few for several months and they were for the most part very low maintenance fish. You could pretty much forget they were there. They didn't accept flakes etc. but would eagerly take frozen and live. Also they were experts at searching the tank for live food. 

I'd love to keep some of them again.


----------

